# Old School Purple



## Professor bongwater (Apr 28, 2007)

Does anyone here have any info on Old School Purple? I can't seem to find any info on this strain.


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 6, 2007)

:bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :bump: :bump:


----------

